# my work



## noralden22 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

Wow! Terrific!


----------



## noralden22 (Jan 4, 2014)

> - noralden22


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

WOW …...Beautiful work …....GREAT JOB


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

You have some beautiful pieces there, I know you have great great talent
Bruce


----------



## noralden22 (Jan 4, 2014)

No body want see my work


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

It would look much better in my home really nice work


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I've done a small amount of carving, so I'm always very impressed by this level of layout and carving skill. It looks so impossibly good…


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

That is some outstanding carving work, something I would not even attempt!
The level of detail is amazing.


----------



## noralden22 (Jan 4, 2014)

I am grateful to all of you for the compliment , which I was pleased much I love you all


----------

